# vermesini isteyeceğim



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

I'm having trouble understanding the following sentence:

Onun yerine Dogbert'in dışarıdan bir tedarikçiye iş vermesini isteyeceğim

After trying to work it out, I get "Instead of that, I will want Dogbert to give the work to an outside supplier." Is that right?

Context (it's a comic strip) is here.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hi,

I think you pretty much nailed it, modus. I have read it couple times, but I haven't spotted any mistake. 

Is there anything that sounds _not very right_ to you, by the way?


----------



## modus.irrealis

Thanks, Chazzwozzer.



Chazzwozzer said:


> Is there anything that sounds _not very right_ to you, by the way?


Well, two things felt strange for me. One is _isteyeceğim_ being in the future tense. And the other is that it's _iş _and not _işi_, which makes me think my "_the_ work" translation is not quite the right nuance.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

modus.irrealis said:


> One is _isteyeceğim_ being in the future tense.


How about _"I'm going to ask"_ then? 


modus.irrealis said:


> And the other is that it's _iş _and not _işi_, which makes me think my "_the_ work" translation is not quite the right nuance.


Oh, I see now.  "_iş vermek" _is a set phrase and that means "_to employ_". Well, frankly, _"to give the work" _sounds perfect to my Turkish ears, but of course, it's not how it works in English!


----------



## modus.irrealis

Now it's all clear .


----------



## ukuca

Hi, what I understand from the first strip is something like "I’m putting an end to this position. Instead, I’m going to tell Dogbert to provide the service from an outside supplier." which makes me suspect from the integrity of the strip considering as a possibility that the original translation from English to Turkish might be mistaken.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Ukuca, hi. I couldn't find the original English version online but in terms of the Turkish version, I get the joke, although it's not exactly the funniest thing I've ever read .


----------

